# Feeding supplement for a bloated/gassy horse



## LucyH1994 (17 June 2013)

My mare always gets bloated in the summer months becomes very uncomfortable and has a very gassy, blown up looking stomach.

She doesn't enjoy her ridden work during the summer and I really need some advice on a possible feeding supplement for her?

Has anyone tried protexin gut balancer?


----------



## be positive (17 June 2013)

Protexin seems to be very good, I used the syringe for more immediate benefit then went on to the gut balancer with one of mine that had issues following a stressful time and a lot of drugs in his system, it certainly helped him pick up, although totally unrelated to your problems.


----------



## LucyH1994 (17 June 2013)

Glad your horse picked up on the gut balancer. Thanks for your advice I'm going to give it ago.


----------



## Puppy (17 June 2013)

I feed my boy mint, for this reason.


----------



## autumn7 (18 June 2013)

How about this? http://stablelabel.co.uk/
or fennel seeds http://www.totally-tack.co.uk/acatalog/global_herbs_fennel.html?gclid=CO2io4C57bcCFSXItAodhDwAMg


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (18 June 2013)

You need something that is going to help he hind gut function as well as the others mentioned there is Lifeforce which is great for addressing hind gut function and maintaining the best gut function educing gas etc as the horse maximises the feed it is given and digests it effectively. It also ensures that the bacterial balance in the gut is maintained.

http://www.rutlandhorseextras.co.uk/


----------



## LucyH1994 (18 June 2013)

Thanks for the advice, the gas ease looks a good supplement as well. 

It's all a bit trial and error at the moment, but am aware the gut function is probably what is causing her to bloat.

She is on restricted grazing all through summer and spring and its becoming a pain!


----------



## SCMSL (19 June 2013)

The best thing for a gassy horse is activated charcoal. Super cheap and it basically binds to all the bad stuff in the intestine. Usually a few days are enough to see a real difference.


----------



## zoon (19 June 2013)

I tried happy tummy charcoal, fennel and yea sacc for my bloated one (all individually and all together at one point!)  used them for about 6 months and found very little difference. He is no longer bloated - only thing that helps is a big, pretty bare field. There is enough for him to nibble at all day, but it is kept eaten down so no rich grass and I give him access to whole field or track system so he is kept moving as that helps too.


----------

